# Is MT struggling for bandwidth?



## satans.barber (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi,

I've noticed in the last few weeks that MT pages seem to be loading really slowly at most times of the day. I'm on a 576kbit DSL line but even when I'm not accessing or downloading anything else, MT pages are only loading at 5-10Kb/sec which seems really slow, especially when there's lots of avatars etc. to load.

Maybe the fish are eating some of the packets when they go under the Atlantic 

Ian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2004)

MT's moving about a Gig a day.  We still have plenty of available bandwidth, but we hammer the CPU pretty good at times. I'm still researching a new data center.  I ended up losing just under $200US a few months back when I tried getting a new box from what I thought was a reputable host. (They delivered a buggy, unsecure, incompletly setup box).

When you have the connection problems, could you do a few pings and traceroutes and send them to me please?  I've had a few hiccups myself but they usually seem to be my ISP.  More info will help.

Thank you!
Bob

Oh year....send to webmaster@martialtalk.com  heh


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 6, 2004)

Ah, if the CPU load on the server is high that'd explain it  

We need a whipround for a dual 2.5Ghz G5 or something!

I'll try a traceroute next time it's slow but now you've mentioned it I'd hedge my bets on a laboured processor, which is fair enough.

Cheers Bob,

Ian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2004)

A Dual P4 2.5+Ghz would be sweet. 

The saddest part is, for what I'm paying now, I have specs for 3x the hardware at several other nocs...I just can't afford to eat the setup fee and a double billing for the month to move at the moment.

Time to buy some lottery tickets!


----------

